# Angle on bowls



## KarenMW (Apr 23, 2015)

So I spent time gluing 2 different woods together. A 1/4 in red oak and 3/4 maple. Waited a whole day for the glue to dry and starting scrolling the bowl per the instructions of 20 degrees. After I cut the bottom and the first ring, it did not layer correctly at all. Why are they not laying up? How does one determine what the angle should be?


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

How far off are the rings? bowls are never perfect and always require sanding, sometimes lots of sanding. How thick are the rings you are cutting? To determine the angle you need to know how thick the wood is and how thick your rings are. 
Some where I have a chart or something, I'll see if I can find it.
Katie


----------



## KarenMW (Apr 23, 2015)

The wood height is 1in. The ring width is .25 I forgot I had a site http://www.scrollmania.com/ where one can design their own bowls and determine the angle. I was way off! Instead of 20 I should be somewhere around 14. I guess I'll have to figure out a project to do with the bottom of the bowl that's already cut. I forgot to measure twice and cut once …..


----------



## 1Woody (Mar 20, 2013)

Karen Just the thickness of the wood will make a difference as far as the angle goes, the 20 degrees is an approximate. You would need to figure out he correct angle once you know the exact thickness of the wood. You could google trigonometry or figuring out angles and possibly get very close. Hope this helps.
https://www.mathsisfun.com/algebra/trig-solving-triangles.html


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

The Scroll Mania site is awesome, very good information on cutting the bowls. 
You can probably change your angle and do a little more sanding to make the bowl work out.


----------



## KarenMW (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you for all your help.


----------

